# Bunnings Fermenters?



## Ade42 (23/3/09)

Been reading the forums a bit about the "bunnings" plastic 25Lt things that could be used as fermenters or secondary fermenters. 
Went to 3 different Bunnings yesterday and nothing! Went thugh every isle as well. In desperation I went to a Kmart and nothi9ng there either/ Don't they make em anymore? or is it a season thing

The guys at Bunnings clamed theyd never seen such a beast. and Kmart were baffeled too. all theyd "ever" had were 20 Lt "jerry cans"


----------



## chappo1970 (23/3/09)

Look for the white pales with the lids generally 20lts and have no branding on the side of them. Usually a whole swag of them at the end of an aisle.


----------



## sijani (23/3/09)

Same thing for me. I went to 2 Bunnings yesterday and must have walked through every isle twice and some isles a lot more.

What section are they in? The closet I could find was like what Ade42 said. 20l jerry cans.


----------



## Bribie G (23/3/09)

Bunnings are Willow agents. Show them this: linky


----------



## t_c (23/3/09)

i think i seen em in the cannon hill store, at the back isles a half or dozen or so to the right.

they've got red screw top lids. my mates got 4 of em.


----------



## QldKev (23/3/09)

At Bunnings they are located next to the eskies. They are known as a 25L wide mouth water storage container. If you call it a fermentor they will probably say they dont have them. (ex Bunnings employee) 

PS. Anyone know the overall height of the Bunnings ones?


QldKev


----------



## litre_o_cola (23/3/09)

QldKev said:


> At Bunnings they are located next to the eskies. They are known as a 25L wide mouth water storage container. If you call it a fermentor they will probably say they dont have them. (ex Bunnings employee)
> 
> PS. Anyone know the overall height of the Bunnings ones?
> 
> ...



440mm without lid, 450mm with.

Also have found that they are only stocked at a Warehouse Bunnings stores, not the smaller ones.


----------



## raven19 (23/3/09)

BribieG said:


> Bunnings are Willow agents. Show them this: linky



Saw one only (round fermenter style - only 20L ish from what I recall - alot smaller than the 30L ones I have at home) in Mile End Bunnings (Adelaide) yest. Plenty of Jerry cans in stock though, all together in the back corner of the store. I am thinking of grabbing some 10L Jerry cans for more no chill batches. The Willow branded ones also have HDPE marked on them - IMO a good thing.


----------



## Bribie G (23/3/09)

Yes all the Willow ones are HDPE, I emailed them a few weeks ago and they confirmed that.


----------



## loikar (23/3/09)

Ade42 said:


> Been reading the forums a bit about the "bunnings" plastic 25Lt things that could be used as fermenters or secondary fermenters.
> Went to 3 different Bunnings yesterday and nothing! Went thugh every isle as well. In desperation I went to a Kmart and nothi9ng there either/ Don't they make em anymore? or is it a season thing
> 
> The guys at Bunnings clamed theyd never seen such a beast. and Kmart were baffeled too. all theyd "ever" had were 20 Lt "jerry cans"




Picked one up about 3 weeks ago from Bunnings.
I'm pretty sure they were labeled as water containers.
They had Cubes and jerrys there as well.

The fact that they have no idea what your on about only confirms Chappo's theory that to get a job there you only need to have an I.Q. 10 points above a bucket of smashed crabs.


----------



## QldKev (23/3/09)

litre_o_cola said:


> 440mm without lid, 450mm with.
> 
> Also have found that they are only stocked at a Warehouse Bunnings stores, not the smaller ones.



Sounds good, I have 500mm height in the shelf, so 50mm to allow the blow off tube. Do you know was this the B.M.W brand one?

http://www.bmwplastics.com.au/garden.html 

QldKev


----------



## chappo1970 (23/3/09)

BeerFingers said:


> ...get a job there you only need to have an I.Q. 10 points above a bucket of smashed crabs.



+100,000,000,000 BF! :lol: 

Helps if you take a photo for what your after, a whiteboard with pre-illustrations (make 'em simple or they will huddle for a meeting on ya), a crystal ball (trust me you'll need it to either gaze into or throw?), brightest T-Shirt you own that was they can't ignore your presence and pretend you don't exist and finally your 3yr child (if you don't have borrow one) to act as an intereptor.

EDIT: Yep HDPE is the go not white as I said... still hungover and couldn't remember how to spell opaique? <_<


----------



## sijani (23/3/09)

Chappo, sounds like you've had a life altering experience or 6 at Bunnings  

They're not all that thick. Some of them will even point you towards someone else in aisle (insert number) who almost knows something vaguely related to what you want to know.


----------



## MarkBastard (23/3/09)

I recently had the same problem, went to three different bunnings and couldn't find any.

Then I went back to one of them a few days later and they had heaps.

They can usually only hold about 4 of them on the shelf at one time I find, so I bet they just haven't been restocked or something. When I found them in stock I bought 2 of them and then there was only one left. I reckon they'd have to replenish them daily.

Also I've picked them up at the smaller bunnings stores before.


----------



## raven19 (23/3/09)

QldKev said:


> Sounds good, I have 500mm height in the shelf, so 50mm to allow the blow off tube. Do you know was this the B.M.W brand one?
> 
> http://www.bmwplastics.com.au/garden.html
> 
> QldKev



The ones I saw yesterday were the blue ones (Willow brand). Best to take a tape measure with you and make a judgement call whilst there. I dare say different stores may well stock some slightly different items... 2c.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (23/3/09)

Aussie Disposals stock the 30L ones if there's a store nearby for $19.95

http://www.aussiedisposals.com.au/catalog/...products_id=336

Cheers


----------



## smollocks (23/3/09)

QldKev said:


> Sounds good, I have 500mm height in the shelf, so 50mm to allow the blow off tube. Do you know was this the B.M.W brand one?
> 
> http://www.bmwplastics.com.au/garden.html



The one I bought from Bunnings about a month ago were BMW, labelled on that page as "25lt Wide Mouth Drum 
& Bung & O'Ring". It had a red lit though. The tap on that site was about $2 and is designed for this drum. I get a better seal on the lid of this drum than I do the 30L fermenter I received with my starter kit.


----------



## pdilley (23/3/09)

smollocks said:


> The one I bought from Bunnings about a month ago were BMW, labelled on that page as "25lt Wide Mouth Drum
> & Bung & O'Ring". It had a red lit though. The tap on that site was about $2 and is designed for this drum. I get a better seal on the lid of this drum than I do the 30L fermenter I received with my starter kit.




I kept an eye out when rummaging through Bunnings the other day for fan speed controllers but didn't see them but didn't walk the whole store either. If desperate there's always the Rays Outdoors cubes. 20 liters for 14 and 25 for 16 already tapped for the plastic taps which are there for 2.50 same as the LHBS minus the cost. No wide mouth but simple to drill the lid for the standard grommet for airlock. These are the same cubs for the OG no chiller method btw.


----------



## antains (23/3/09)

BeerFingers said:


> Picked one up about 3 weeks ago from Bunnings.
> I'm pretty sure they were labeled as water containers.
> They had Cubes and jerrys there as well.
> 
> The fact that they have no idea what your on about only confirms Chappo's theory that to get a job there you only need to have an I.Q. 10 points above a bucket of smashed crabs.



At my Bunnings, they are in the same aisle as the pool supplies. 25l water barrels.


----------



## Ade42 (23/3/09)

Ill check back in a few days, to see if bunnings has any,

Funny about all the bunnings "Team Member" Talk

I Worked in a Hardware store for 12 months before moving to Brisbane, I got to know a heap of products and could do anything for a customer but mix paint (never got around to learning. In A Small hardware chain you DON'T Want to make mistakes) We had to help and advice each and every customer that came though the store. and ya know what it wasn't that bad (pay was the pits) So seeing I live now a few meters from a bunnigs I applied, You'd think that with my experience they'd be jumping at the chance to employ me. well no. I did the group interview and found (at 34) i was about the oldest one there and pretty much the only one who was born in Australia and knew I mean REALLY knew my hardware. 

Well no they don;t seem to care much. I think the employees are ONLY there to stock the shelves. in the 3 or more ive been into recently Ive NEVER been asked did i need any help (and being a semi actor I did my best to do this in front of em all) Ive only ever seen 10-12 employees in any store at any one time. most of em under 20, when you DO ask one for advice you never seem to get a straight answer. if any.


----------



## hoppinmad (23/3/09)

If you don't mind having a regular lid, medical supply stores sell 20L food grade plastic containers really cheap (they actually store 23L to the top). They originally buy them with distilled water in them and when they are empty they sell them for cash. I got mine for $4 with tap and all. I am using mine as a fermenter and they are perfect because you don't have head space like you do with regular fermenters. You just need to drill a hole in the lid, then put a seal in it for your airlock.

Look in the yellow pages for your local medical supply store.


----------



## pdilley (23/3/09)

HoppinMad said:


> If you don't mind having a regular lid, medical supply stores sell 20L food grade plastic containers really cheap (they actually store 23L to the top). They originally buy them with distilled water in them and when they are empty they sell them for cash. I got mine for $4 with tap and all. I am using mine as a fermenter and they are perfect because you don't have head space like you do with regular fermenters. You just need to drill a hole in the lid, then put a seal in it for your airlock.
> 
> Look in the yellow pages for your local medical supply store.



+1 find of the day 

I'll have to try it.. 


I've tried freecycle idea with no success yet but then I'm not major metropolitan so thats probably why no hits. What does the Medical Supply store call them in their terminology?


----------



## hoppinmad (23/3/09)

Brewer Pete said:


> +1 find of the day
> 
> I'll have to try it..
> 
> ...



If you have a hospital in your city... or if you are near a city with a hospital there will be a medical supply shop

I typed in google "Geelong medical supplies" and it came up with the addresses of a couple of businesses near me.

This is the one where I got mine Geelong Medical Supplies


----------



## loikar (23/3/09)

HoppinMad said:


> I am using mine as a fermenter and they are perfect because you don't have head space like you do with regular fermenters. You just need to drill a hole in the lid, then put a seal in it for your airlock.



When I read this, The first picture that popped into my head was a bucket with Krausen spewing out of the airlock.
Does that happen to you?


----------



## hoppinmad (23/3/09)

BeerFingers said:


> When I read this, The first picture that popped into my head was a bucket with Krausen spewing out of the airlock.
> Does that happen to you?



:lol: 

Well I must admit it did when i used it as my primary in an ale ferment @ 20C, so now i use it as a secondary for ales when the major activity is over with.

It is ideal for lagers (fermented cool) which I've found don't really form a krausen... just a thin skim of foam on the top. I am no longer paranoid with air contact now following my ferments (particularly during a diacetyl rest in the lagers) since there is virtually no head space. They are also cool for using with finings because of the shape of the bottom. If you lie it down, tap facing upward, then all the crap gets stuck in the back foot of the container when you stand it up.... thus stopping it from coming out through the tap.

Wish I'd found out about these things before I bought my three 30L fermenters!


----------



## jrsy85 (23/3/09)

HoppinMad said:


> If you have a hospital in your city... or if you are near a city with a hospital there will be a medical supply shop
> 
> I typed in google "Geelong medical supplies" and it came up with the addresses of a couple of businesses near me.
> 
> This is the one where I got mine Geelong Medical Supplies



Glad to know there is someone else around Geelong hunting for treasure, Thanks for the tip :icon_cheers:


----------



## litre_o_cola (24/3/09)

QldKev said:


> Sounds good, I have 500mm height in the shelf, so 50mm to allow the blow off tube. Do you know was this the B.M.W brand one?
> 
> http://www.bmwplastics.com.au/garden.html
> 
> QldKev



Yeah mate same same, I just don't run the red lid as the plastic around the thread is a bit flimsy and I gladwrap (keeps the freshness in....)


----------



## Ade42 (29/3/09)

Ahha, Just found one in Brisse!! 

Ive Applied for a Job At the OXLEY Bunnings so of course I don't wanna go there untill me "one on One" onterview next week, So went to sevral others miles away. 

I went to the Oxley one Today and Yep they have em. The BMW ones.. got one AND a tap for under 17$

and now (wait for it) Am making a "Home Brand Lagar" AND using Table sugar (2kg) and 2 "shitty" Kit Yeasts. 

I Bought Two Morgans Chairman's Kits Plus "special sugars" Today. cost 57 bloody $, Yep 2 cans and 2 1kg of sugar. Might turn out to be the "shit" untill I turn AG. BUT I thought Wouldent it be a laugh to make a Home Brand Kit With 2 KG of Home Brand Sugar with 2 kit yeats. 

Itll "clean" Out the plastic taste of the BMW 25l thang if nothing else. (the first brew's aftertaste tasted like "gas Mask" No Shit. Ive Had a few Operations (14) on my ears (pretty comman, and have 180% hearing as a aftereffect hence my audio remastering skills) 
and when ever I had "gas" to put me "out" thats what the 1st brew in the coopers tasted like, NO SHIT. its fine now. so There!

So Mr Coopers want a Recomendation?

Your "beer" tastes like Operations I had when i was 5


----------



## MarkBastard (29/3/09)

Ade42 said:


> Ahha, Just found one in Brisse!!
> 
> Ive Applied for a Job At the OXLEY Bunnings so of course I don't wanna go there untill me "one on One" onterview next week, So went to sevral others miles away.
> 
> ...



A bit of home brand napisan gets rid of that plastic smell very easily.


----------



## andytork (29/3/09)

I got mine from BigW the blue round type, They were/are called a "Willow Camping Can" 25 Litre. The APN/Barcode is 9310792061310 (still have whats left of label stuck to mine) you may be able to get them to do a stock on hand search at their store + neighboring stores (I know Kmart can from their mobile / PDE devices), not sure with BigW / Bunnings

Andy


----------



## Ade42 (29/3/09)

Thanks Mark. Its not something I was expecting at first, So hence my "HomeBrand" Kit to kill the plasticness. and my urge to see what the cheapest beer would taste like. Which will probably end with my urge to go to the loo after drinking it.

How much are the BigW ones Andy?

The Bunnings Ones were $15.97 and $1.49 for the tap (its made for these things as its a "Fine Thread" ) other taps may not work in em.


----------



## andytork (29/3/09)

Ade42 said:


> Thanks Mark. Its not something I was expecting at first, So hence my "HomeBrand" Kit to kill the plasticness. and my urge to see what the cheapest beer would taste like. Which will probably end with my urge to go to the loo after drinking it.
> 
> How much are the BigW ones Andy?
> 
> The Bunnings Ones were $15.97 and $1.49 for the tap (its made for these things as its a "Fine Thread" ) other taps may not work in em.



Not sure, its been a while since I bought mine, I think last time I went in they were quite expensive for what they are


----------



## JSGA Fan (29/3/09)

I'm going to start secondary fermenting ASAP, definetly headin down bunnings tomorrow after work.


----------



## Effect (29/3/09)

andytork said:


> I got mine from BigW the blue round type, They were/are called a "Willow Camping Can" 25 Litre. The APN/Barcode is 9310792061310 (still have whats left of label stuck to mine) you may be able to get them to do a stock on hand search at their store + neighboring stores (I know Kmart can from their mobile / PDE devices), not sure with BigW / Bunnings
> 
> Andy



I bought one of these and so far have had two beers go through it...and both have come out with some weird sweet taste, that then turns bitter yuck...

Going to soak it AGAIN with some napisan etc.

Not very happy though.


----------



## JSGA Fan (30/3/09)

Hmm bad tastes, has anyone else had this? 
I was going to head to bunnings tonight but too tierd from work.


----------



## brando (30/3/09)

I just bought one of the 25L BMW fermenters from Bunnings. Two concerns though:

1) There is a strong "plastic" smell inside. I hope I can remove this with some no-scent Napisan. Also, I can't see anywhere on it where it says it's for water. Perhaps it's not food-grade.

2) The lid seal looks like it's made from a straight piece of rubber that has been cut to size and glued together to form a ring. Mine looks like it wouldn't take much for it to break at the seal where glued.


----------



## pdilley (30/3/09)

brando said:


> I just bought one of the 25L BMW fermenters from Bunnings. Two concerns though:
> 
> 1) There is a strong "plastic" smell inside. I hope I can remove this with some no-scent Napisan. Also, I can't see anywhere on it where it says it's for water. Perhaps it's not food-grade.
> 
> 2) The lid seal looks like it's made from a straight piece of rubber that has been cut to size and glued together to form a ring. Mine looks like it wouldn't take much for it to break at the seal where glued.



I did a big search of the local Bunnings and posted the results in the Mead thread.

I finally found the BMWs but they were in the river rocks/outdoor gravel in bags section not in the pool section.

I looked at various food grade products in the supermarkets and read the stamps on the bottom.

Bunnings sells Plastic Fish trays (ice + fish in tray is the norm) and most places I know sell these as "food grade" however the product, made in New Zealand has no identification stamps nor any markings to deem its food worthiness.

Bunnings also sells lots of plastic tubs and other items designed for storing and washing veggies. Again no markings on the bottom (made in Thailand, made in China/PRC) again no idea if food grade.

Bunnings sells plastic small round rubbish bins with lids. These are marked with 2-symbol for High Density Poly Ethelene. The same stamp on the bottom of LHBS plastic fermenters. I am sure the plastic smell comes off with napi san and you get a 50+ liter fermenter  but I just couldn't bring myself to get one and try it. Its green, its in the rubbish bin section, its just a mental block for now 

I have seen supermarket plastics for juice bottles, milk, etc marked with 1, 2, 5, and I believe 9?

I have not see any stamps on the vinyl tubing we use to siphon, or the siphons/racking canes, stir paddles, funnels, etc. sold at the LHBS. The only thing with the stamp is the Primary Plastic Fermenter at the LHBS.

Food Grade means virgin plastic (no recycled) so that you can guarantee what constituents went into its production.

A bag or lining from the rain water tank collection people (they make liners for rain tanks why not line a whole big rubbish bin or giant crate and brew?!

Then again for those that feel plastic isn't cool to brew in even if it is HDPE or stamped "2" symbol etc.: As your plastic bottles sit, there may be some migration of chemicals from the plastic into the water, but FDA spokesman Mike Herndon says the levels are well within the margin of safety. You may have heard about health problems caused by plastic leaching into water from bottles. However, that applies to containers that have a high percentage of polycarbonate (like many of the hard bottles people buy at camping stores to use over and over).


----------



## microbe (30/3/09)

brando said:


> I just bought one of the 25L BMW fermenters from Bunnings. Two concerns though:
> 
> 1) There is a strong "plastic" smell inside. I hope I can remove this with some no-scent Napisan. Also, I can't see anywhere on it where it says it's for water. Perhaps it's not food-grade.
> 
> 2) The lid seal looks like it's made from a straight piece of rubber that has been cut to size and glued together to form a ring. Mine looks like it wouldn't take much for it to break at the seal where glued.


brando,

this came up some time ago, but I can't find the thread. There was discussion about food-grade. So on my next visit to the big green shed I asked for the suppliers contact details and called them - they confirmed yes it is HDPE and yes they are food grade.

Can't comment on the seal other than to say I've never had one break.

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## brando (30/3/09)

microbe said:


> brando,
> 
> this came up some time ago, but I can't find the thread. There was discussion about food-grade. So on my next visit to the big green shed I asked for the suppliers contact details and called them - they confirmed yes it is HDPE and yes they are food grade.
> 
> ...



Microbe,

Thanks for that - puts my mind at rest.


----------



## JSGA Fan (2/4/09)

Another success for me today, as well as going to Big W, and scoring a cheap 19L pot. I also went to bunnings and purchased one of these as a second fermenter.
Just to be on the safe side I used a strong amount of sodium percarbonate to soake as soon as I got home, after 4 hours I rised it thoughly, and washed with low sud detergent. I've now got it soaking in percarbonate again till tommorow. 
I'm going to put my JSAA kit (been in primary for 6 days now) in it tommorow morning.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/4/09)

JSGA Fan said:


> Another success for me today, as well as going to Big W, and scoring a cheap 19L pot. I also went to bunnings and purchased one of these as a second fermenter.
> Just to be on the safe side I used a strong amount of sodium percarbonate to soake as soon as I got home, after 4 hours I rised it thoughly, and washed with low sud detergent. I've now got it soaking in percarbonate again till tommorow.
> I'm going to put my JSAA kit (been in primary for 6 days now) in it tommorow morning.



Has someone been bitten by the brewing bug JSGA?


----------



## Fourstar (2/4/09)

microbe said:


> Can't comment on the seal other than to say I've never had one break.



I thank Ross for his wisdom. Get the lid, remove the seal, take it to your kitchen, open the dustbin and drop it in.

"germs fall down, not up." Screw your lid on and fit it with an airlock and you are set. Best of all, you dont have to worry about forcing that seal out of the lid everytime you clean up.

The only negati i have with the bunings fermenters is there ae lots of loose bits of sharp plastic where they make joins.. especially in th center bar in thelid to aid in unscrewing.. i slice my hand up on it everytime i touch it. Then again, everytime i brew i end up burning myself in some way shape or form... no pain no gain.


----------



## flattop (2/4/09)

you may need a cling wrap and rubber band seal as the Bunnings fermenters dont seal well


----------



## brando (2/4/09)

I guess I don't need to drill a hole and add an airlock to one of these Bunnings fermenters if I'm only going to be using it as a CC'ing cube. Is that right?


----------



## Polar Beer (2/4/09)

flattop said:


> you may need a cling wrap and rubber band seal as the Bunnings fermenters dont seal well



That's for sure. I get little to no air lock activity from mine. No big deal though.


----------



## JSGA Fan (2/4/09)

I dont think I'll be using the lid, only because I'm using it for 2nd fermenting. 
If I use glad wrap do I need to sanitize it? I was thinking 'no' because its food grade and all.

Yeah chappo, that bug bit me hard.


----------



## MarkBastard (2/4/09)

JSGA Fan said:


> I dont think I'll be using the lid, only because I'm using it for 2nd fermenting.
> If I use glad wrap do I need to sanitize it? I was thinking 'no' because its food grade and all.
> 
> Yeah chappo, that bug bit me hard.



You don't need to sanitise the glad wrap, just be careful with it, and I try to put it face up, ie the side that was the outside of the roll touching the cardboard should go upways.


----------



## JSGA Fan (2/4/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> You don't need to sanitise the glad wrap, just be careful with it, and I try to put it face up, ie the side that was the outside of the roll touching the cardboard should go upways.



Cheers, thanks Mark


----------



## Bizier (2/4/09)

I just loosely screw it on, and that is it. Not real good if you are using aggressive yeast though, then you want a big fat blowoff.


----------



## db73 (5/4/09)

Got one of these from Bunnings Carseldine QLD yesterday. Took a sharp blade to the joins at the lip of the fermenter to remove the sharp edges and make a smooth edge and lubed up the seal. Seals alot better now. Got it soking in bleach to try and remove the strong plastic smell. Will put down a brew in it tomorrow, hopefully.

Dave


----------



## db73 (6/4/09)

And success!! Got it to seal very well. I have read on this forum that you don't need to use an airlock, but i actually like the sound of the fermenters bubbling when i walk past.



The brewery has just doubled output

Dave


----------



## Batz (6/4/09)

So that's a 30lt and a Bunnies together?

Batz


----------



## db73 (6/4/09)

Batz said:


> So that's a 30lt and a Bunnies together?
> 
> Batz



it is

Dave


----------



## Batz (6/4/09)

db73 said:


> it is
> 
> Dave




Great they'll do me for lagers and pilsners,can i ask how much you have in the Bunnies one?


Batz


----------



## db73 (6/4/09)

Batz said:


> Great they'll do me for lagers and pilsners,can i ask how much you have in the Bunnies one?
> 
> 
> Batz



23L (approx) of Queensland Gold

Dave


----------



## cubbie (6/4/09)

brando said:


> I guess I don't need to drill a hole and add an airlock to one of these Bunnings fermenters if I'm only going to be using it as a CC'ing cube. Is that right?



That is correct. Though if it is only for CC'ing I would be grabbing a jerry can/cube instead. Less air/head space and take up less room in the fridge.


----------



## Batz (6/4/09)

db73 said:


> 23L (approx) of Queensland Gold
> 
> Dave




Well I could brew an Ale in that at the temperatures I use..Nottingham could be touch and go the first day

Dave you need to update your profile so we know where you are etc. Your brewing a Queensland Gold that's great,now you need an all grain experience.

Batz


----------



## db73 (6/4/09)

Batz said:


> Dave you need to update your profile so we know where you are etc.
> 
> Batz



done


Batz said:


> Your brewing a Queensland Gold that's great,now you need an all grain experience.



All grain hmmmmm a bit scary for me. I'm still a beginner (recently got back into homebrewing, bought kegs and loving it!!)


----------



## Bobby (6/4/09)

they suck, the tap sits too low so the yeast cake piles higher than the tap.


----------



## Polar Beer (6/4/09)

Bobby said:


> they suck, the tap sits too low so the yeast cake piles higher than the tap.



Never had that problem, but you can still use it as a secondary anyway.
I have two of these and 3 Coopers type ones. Would recommend them for sure.


----------



## brando (6/4/09)

cubbie said:


> That is correct. Though if it is only for CC'ing I would be grabbing a jerry can/cube instead. Less air/head space and take up less room in the fridge.



Hmmm...not sure what to do here with your advice. I assume you mean I should get a less than 25L vessel, otherwise I would just have the same headspace volume wouldn't I (although perhaps not the same surface contact)? I understand the bit about less room in the fridge with a non-round vessel.


----------



## Kai (6/4/09)

Got two of these today, nice and cheap but more important is the one tiny thing (or lack thereof)... no airlock hole. Makes it a lot easier to dump a couple litres of boiling water or hot caustic in and shake the shit out of it without having a nasty accident.


----------



## Batz (6/4/09)

Kai said:


> Got two of these today, nice and cheap but more important is the one tiny thing (or lack thereof)... no airlock hole. Makes it a lot easier to dump a couple litres of boiling water or hot caustic in and shake the shit out of it without having a nasty accident.



So what about the tap hight Kai?

Batz


----------



## Batz (6/4/09)

Polar Beer said:


> Never had that problem, but you can still use it as a secondary anyway.
> I have two of these and 3 Coopers type ones. Would recommend them for sure.



Quick measurement to the centre line of the taps on both please Polar?
I'm in the market for some new fermenters.

Batz


----------



## Fourstar (6/4/09)

Hey Batz,

Just so you're aware i did the math on the bunnings fermenters, up to the ridge on the top of the fermenter before it begins to receed is pretty much dead on 22L.

Edit: sorry batz,, i'd measure the tap height from the floor on mine but its currently in a water bath. Just a guestimate i'd say around 2-3cm from the floor.


----------



## microbe (6/4/09)

The base of the tap is 30mm (maybe a shade over) from the floor as best as I can make it out.

Hope that helps.

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## Fourstar (6/4/09)

microbe said:


> The base of the tap is 30mm (maybe a shade over) from the floor as best as I can make it out.



Sounds like i was on the money!


----------



## Kai (6/4/09)

Batz said:


> So what about the tap hight Kai?
> 
> Batz



Three cents from floor to bottom. Looks like about as many litres in volume too.


----------



## Kai (6/4/09)

microbe said:


> The base of the tap is 30mm (maybe a shade over) from the floor as best as I can make it out.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> ...



Bugger, that's what happens when it takes me ten minutes to find my measuring stick.


----------



## Polar Beer (6/4/09)

Batz said:


> Quick measurement to the centre line of the taps on both please Polar?
> I'm in the market for some new fermenters.
> 
> Batz



Measuring from the lower part of the floor (not the inner raised part) to the base of the outlet hole. 
35mm for the Bunnings. 40mm for the Coopers. 

I've done a heap 23L batches and never had any issues with yeast cake in the tap.


----------



## loikar (6/4/09)

Polar Beer said:


> I've done a heap 23L batches and never had any issues with yeast cake in the tap.



+1

I use one as a secondary, never had a problem with yeast cake and get crystal clear beer with only a couple of mm of sediment in my bottles.


----------



## smollocks (6/4/09)

My last brew had yeast cake up to the tap in my 30L fermenter (too much break & hop residue made it in), so after adding gelatine I just stuck a towel underneath to give the fermenter a bit of a tilt away from the tap. A few days later when I racked, the tap was clear.


----------



## huscre (16/6/09)

Ade42 said:


> Ive only ever seen 10-12 employees in any store at any one time. most of em under 20, when you DO ask one for advice you never seem to get a straight answer. if any.



That's if you can track them down. At my local bunnings (Shellharbour) if you make eye contact with an employee they briskly walk away or try to make themselves look extremely busy. Striking up an urgent conversation with a fellow employee before you reach them is a favourite. Once after 5 minutes of searching for someone to cut some wire for me I thought I had one cornered (knowing the layout of the building) and followed him down an aisle. I was so relieved with the anticipation of finally getting some service. only to find there was a "staff only" exit door in the wall! Damn! Outwitted by a bunnings employee :huh: 

I find it amusing that they play fake security tapes over the PA all day "Security to section 3....... Security Acknowledged". In past I've been tempted to pretend stealing something just to get some service. Perhaps walking around the store with a bucket or 2 under the shirt would be conspicuous enough to raise some interest? Alas, probably not.

Once I had my wife with me and we split up and cornered one together, he walked away from her straight into my aisle HAHA! GOTCHA!


----------



## petesbrew (16/6/09)

huscre said:


> Once I had my wife with me and we split up and cornered one together, he walked away from her straight into my aisle HAHA! GOTCHA!


Excellent techique there!

I would rate Carlingford Bunnings as the most useless Bunnings store ever.
For what you're after, I've got more gear in my shed.
For staff... try one checkout... all day, everyday... who cares if the queue is 15M long.

It sh!ts me to tears.


----------



## clean brewer (16/6/09)

:icon_offtopic: But, I always find that when you are just looking around or in a section, they are always asking you if you need any help or if you are right... :angry: 


But when you actually do need help, ya cant find anyone.. :blink: And then they dont even know what they are talking about, I like to test them...


----------



## petesbrew (19/6/09)

Another useless trip to bunnings. (That's Nth Parra Bunnings by the way)
Spend 40min trying to find the right plumbing thingy. 
Finally find plumbing thingy at same time as staff member FINALLY turns up.
Not given bag, so cardboard & shrinkwrapped thingy gets waterlogged in the rain.
Get home and thingy is slightly the wrong size... 

F#$%^&**&^%$# ING BUNNINGS!!!

Now I have to get back to return it, and get the 3rd degree cos the packaging is destroyed.


----------



## Batz (19/6/09)

petesbrew said:


> Another useless trip to bunnings. (That's Nth Parra Bunnings by the way)
> Spend 40min trying to find the right plumbing thingy.
> Finally find plumbing thingy at same time as staff member FINALLY turns up.
> Not given bag, so cardboard & shrinkwrapped thingy gets waterlogged in the rain.
> ...




You could always shop somewhere else, free country and all that stuff  

Batz


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (19/6/09)

Batz said:


> You could always shop somewhere else, free country and all that stuff
> 
> Batz




thats right ,, plumbing thingys from a plumbing shop ,, recce or tradelink ...


----------



## petesbrew (19/6/09)

Cheers, Batz & Bunyip. Thanks for refreshing my memory on those plumbing shops.
I'll get my refund and take my business there when i next get a chance.
:beer:


----------

